# When will adult hair come in?



## ShelbysMama (Jun 15, 2011)

Shelby's five months and four days. My groomer told me her coat will change and she will get her adult hair. Does anyone know when it will come in and how much more susceptible to knotting it will be? Thanks!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

It will get worse before it gets better! She will "blow coat" where the baby hair "fuzz" is coming out and tangles with the longer hair. If you stay on top of things by combing every single day it will still be bad but not horrible. A lot of people who have a bad time get their puppies cut in a short cut until the "BC" period is over - about 6 - 8 weeks. My adult dog didn't really seem to have her complete adult until she was three.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

The coat changes after you get her spayed (whenever that is) the lack of hormones will start some changes in her coat and they say it is around a year old or so, but it could be anywhere from 6-18 mo's when you start seeing changes.

Kara


----------

